# Need a drawing of a base casting



## John S (May 3, 2008)

Got the Harrogate show coming up in a few days and we will have two CNC machines cutting under power [ hopefully ]

The smaller one will be cutting a loco wheel as an example.
The larger KX3 machine we aim to have cutting a spiral gear and a base plate for an engine or something very similar.

Can anyone supply a drawing either as a scan or a DXF of a baseplate? The more complex the better.

Don't want to get into copywrite issues but this will only be done as an example part and not to build an engine.

.


----------



## CrewCab (May 3, 2008)

John,
Have you a picture and rough dimensions of what you need drawing ............... can't guarantee I can produce anything due to the available time but I will try my best if you give me something to work with.

Dave


----------



## John S (May 4, 2008)

Dave,
No I was looking for something already done.
I can draw one up but I would like it to look like the original article.

Thinking about it even a picture would help so i can get everything into perspective.

.


----------



## BobWarfield (May 4, 2008)

John, I've been gradually working at getting the Hula Hula drawn in Rhino 3D. Lots of interesting CNC'able shapes there.

Full info on my progress here:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCHulaHula.html

For example, the main backplate that holds the cylinders is an interesting piece:







If any of those parts are of interest, drop me a PM and I'll send you the drawing. Rhino 3D can export in a variety of formats.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Circlip (May 5, 2008)

Model Stationary and Marine Steam Engines - K.N.Harris, Chapter 12, 
 Page 73 Fig. 2  Upper frame plate - holes and shaped cut outs.
 Page 74 Fig. 25 Main base plate  - holes, simple cut outs but a shaped perimeter profile.
 No commercial items for this one John S, never has been. Regards Ian.


----------



## zeusrekning (May 5, 2008)

Here is a cast base I am working on. You could make some wooden molds and send them to Wes ;D. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1758.msg13639#msg13639
Tim


----------

